# Arber's PFS



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

*File Name*: Arber's PFS

*File Submitter*: Arber</p >

*File Submitted*: 01 Mar 2015

*File Category*: Slingshots

A pretty basic PFS. I got this waterjet cut a few months ago, and thought I would post the pdf of it on the forum. I left the circles for possible pinning areas. Feel free to modify it as you like. Enjoy!

Click here to download this file


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

I have a very creative name, don't I?


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes you do :rofl:


----------

